# Top 10 Answers NOT to give when asked "What?! No School Today?"



## Augusta (Dec 4, 2006)

Some Homeschooler fun!   

Top Ten Answers You Should NEVER Give to the Question "What?! No School 
Today?"

10. Well normally yes, but this time of year I need help with the 
planting and plowing.

9. Goodness, no!!! I graduated 18 years ago, but thanks for the 
compliment!

8. No, we homeschool. We're just out to pick up a bag of pork rinds and 
some Mountain Dew, then we gotta hurry home to catch our soaps.

7. What?! Where did you guys come from?! I thought I told you to stay at 
school! I'm sorry. This happens all the time. (sigh)

6. There isn't? Why, you'd think we'd see more kids out then, don't you?

5. We're on a field trip studying human nature's intrusive and 
assumptive tactics of displaying ignorance and implied superiority. Thanks 
for the peek!

4. On our planet we have different methods of education. (Shhh! No, I 
didn't give it away . . . keep your antennae down!)

3. Oh my goodness! I thought that today was Saturday . . . come on kids, 
hurry!

2. Noooooope. Me 'n Bubba jes' learns 'em at home. Werks reel good!

And the number one answer we should NEVER give to the question: "What? 
No school today?"
1. "What? No Bingo today?"


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 4, 2006)

haha, I love 3,4 and 5. very funny


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Augusta said:


> 5. We're on a field trip studying human nature's intrusive and
> assumptive tactics of displaying ignorance and implied superiority. Thanks
> for the peek!



Love this one!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 4, 2006)

I love #2, 9, and 10.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 4, 2006)

5's definitely my favorite... though I have to admit, 8 is tempting to try 

t


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 4, 2006)

Ahh, takes me back to the days of my youth...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 4, 2006)

I was laughing out loud @ #8.


----------



## govols (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, that's amazing that they would interview some of my kin and their answer was in the #2 slot.


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2006)

8 is my favorite


----------

